# Celebrating the Forum's 2nd Birthday (November 2010)



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

As you might be aware, it's the Forum's Birthday in November. I've had a chat with a few people, and the general consenus is that there should be some kind of event to celebrate this.

I've batted around this idea, but I think a great way to do it would to be have a black-tie ball/gala type event, to try and fundraise for DUK and JDRF, as well as toast everything the forum has achieved in its short life. 

As for where, I was thinking Manchester, as it has great ties to flights and rail, and it's halfway between the north/south split. But for now, I'm curious to see what people think and if they'd be interested.

So, over to you!


----------



## aymes (Apr 26, 2010)

Fab idea, would be keen to come!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2010)

Would love to come. Got alot of birthdays in November so it depends on if I'm at my cousins 21st or not x


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 26, 2010)

Would love to come, I think it's a great idea but not sure if I'll be able to because of the cost to get there etc and whether I could get a babysitter...  xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

Hopefully if we get things sorted fairly soon, things like that will be easier to arrange, I hope!


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 26, 2010)

That would be brilliant Becky.With any luck she'll be sleeping through the night by then so it won't be a matter of begging


----------



## am64 (Apr 26, 2010)

yes but not formal couldn't afford it !  but dont let that stop you xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2010)

pennies are tight but shall see what i can do hun x


----------



## HelenP (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a lovely idea, hope it goes off well, but personally, i wouldn't be able to attend.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

am64 said:


> yes but not formal couldn't afford it !  but dont let that stop you xx



Yes, I have to admit that I'm never comfortable at anything formal - I have only worn 'proper' shoes twice in the past 5 years! Unfortunately, I think cost is a big factor for forum members generally as evidenced by difficulties getting to meets being largely financially-based.

But that's just me, I know a lot of people get a big kick out of getting dressed up!  

Perhaps we can arrange something less formal for during the day and a more formal event in the evening?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

Works for me. Formal is only a suggestion! I just thought a big fling might give it a sense of occassion


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hows about not a "formal" event, but rather "smart casual"? That way, you can get all dolled up if you want to? (I know I will be, I can't resist a chance to bring out the hidden princess )


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

That could be a good half way between! You're smart, you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> That could be a good half way between! You're smart, you



 I try


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2010)

yes definitely! i think smart-casual is a great idea!

count me in for definite.


----------



## am64 (Apr 26, 2010)

i like northe idea of a day something then maybe evening do ... remember folks its NOVEMBER !! BONFIRE ??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

am64 said:


> i like northe idea of a day something then maybe evening do ... remember folks its NOVEMBER !! BONFIRE ??



We could burn an effigy of the Birkenhead Nurse! I'M ONLY JOKING!!!!!


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the idea, and would love to come, but would depend on cost as I am already going to a gala in manchester Oct 2nd and am at a wedding on Oct 30th in Edinburgh.. so cost will be a big decider..


----------



## squidge63 (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> We could burn an effigy of the Birkenhead Nurse! I'M ONLY JOKING!!!!!



LOL good one


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> We could burn an effigy of the Birkenhead Nurse! I'M ONLY JOKING!!!!!



lol i like it 

as for a day or night thing...could we do both?! then those that want to stay for the ball can do? 

i'm thinking...activity in the day, bonfire in the evening, ball at night? if we could fit that all in...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

*Forum's birthday*

The date of the forum's birthday is November 14th, however this is a Sunday this year, so Saturday 13th would probably be better I would imagine. So, whatever happens, bear that date in mind!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 27, 2010)

Just bumping this!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

as I said to you Saturday Bec...BRING IT ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!

Hopefully the July social Poll wont come out as manchester too tho....heheh! x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 27, 2010)

I would love to come, but will have a 3 month old then, so realistically it is a no.


----------



## Viki (Apr 27, 2010)

I think its a great idea, Manchester is far but with that much notice i hope i could save some pennies by then. Plus having never see you guys at anything smart/casual before i can recylcle an old outfit!


----------



## JoeFreeman (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're doing something fancy like a gala (or whatever you decide to do), it might be nice to have someone from Diabetes UK there to perhaps hear what you've all helped achieve? Not sure at this point in time who that could be, but it sounds like a good idea to me, and I'd definitely try and come to meet as many of you as possible (would have to check about the travel to Manchester though!).

Joe


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

JoeFreeman said:


> If you're doing something fancy like a gala (or whatever you decide to do), it might be nice to have someone from Diabetes UK there to perhaps hear what you've all helped achieve? Not sure at this point in time who that could be, but it sounds like a good idea to me, and I'd definitely try and come to meet as many of you as possible (would have to check about the travel to Manchester though!).
> 
> Joe



not a bad idea! Becky - have you tried to contact any venues etc in manc? we could try and rope in the big names eg Bayer, Abbott, see if they would help out with costs?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't really done anything yet!  I wanted to see if people were even interested first


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a fair bit of time i can use for emailing/researching/phoning, and i LOVE organising things. give me a shout if you want a hand.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 27, 2010)

shiv said:


> not a bad idea! Becky - have you tried to contact any venues etc in manc? we could try and rope in the big names eg Bayer, Abbott, see if they would help out with costs?



i bet bayer would, the bayer hr team is lovely


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 27, 2010)

Well those are definitely options, and we'll absolutely need a few people to help sort things out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 27, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Well those are definitely options, and we'll absolutely need a few people to help sort things out



*jumps* meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

me too!! in fact i'd like to be very proactive in this - sign me up and let me know what needs doing - or i can start compiling a list of what needs doing?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 27, 2010)

If you want to start making a list of things you think need doing, I'd say go for it!


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 27, 2010)

Subject to venue, time, travel arrangements, weather, strikes, family arrangements, health and money; COUNT ME IN!


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Subject to venue, time, travel arrangements, weather, strikes, family arrangements health and money; COUNT ME IN!



what about volcanos ?


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry, yes, add those to the list. Oh and earthquakes! This is getting silly now.


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

don't forget tsunamis...


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 27, 2010)

Couldn't spell it Shiv. You've done well.


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 27, 2010)

How about everybody just goes as they want to?  The people who want to wear crazy clothes can dress up, the formal people can look posh, the scruffs can wear their jeans....


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got a Fred Flintstone costume


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I've got a Fred Flintstone costume



Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 28, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I would love to come, but will have a 3 month old then, so realistically it is a no.



how exciting


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Why does that not surprise me?



If you want to borrow wifey's "Wilma" costume we could go as a double act!!


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

can we have a disney theme?! i shotgun Tinkerbell.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> can we have a disney theme?! i shotgun Tinkerbell.



PETER PAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

having had a think about it, i would possibly go for something from Toy Story. but i think we're getting a little off topic


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> having had a think about it, i would possibly go for something from Toy Story. but i think we're getting a little off topic



only if i can be bullseye


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> only if i can be bullseye



i'd be mr potato head


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> i'd be mr potato head



THESE ARE MY ANGRY EYES....

*shoes*

ROFL


----------



## Smit (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, i think it's a great idea. I would def try and come. I've arranged a few charity nights for diabetes uk and would be happy to help. Last time i had one was to celebrate my diabetes 21st birthday. lol x


----------



## runner (Apr 29, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> How about everybody just goes as they want to?  The people who want to wear crazy clothes can dress up, the formal people can look posh, the scruffs can wear their jeans....



Hey, who are you calling a scruff   Was there a cat in Peter Pan??

Yep, I've missed both London meets and wil get my passport sorted for Manchester if at all possible.


----------



## Dizzydi (May 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I would defo be up for something like this. 

I might be able to help out with design of leaflets and print costs if needed. I also have lots of PR contacts whom might like to help. (I work for a fabulous direct marketing agency).

Let me know if any of this will help.

Di x


----------



## Carina1962 (May 2, 2010)

I would be interested, finances permitting


----------



## shiv (May 6, 2010)

hi everyone

i've just started emailing a few places to see about hiring a room somewhere. because i know it, i've been looking in Birmingham to begin with - i know we discussed Manc, but to get a feel for things i've started with Brum.

i've contacted 3 places so far - Edgbaston Cricket Ground, Bham Botanical Gardens and somewhere else i can't remember  

i have explained that we are looking to host something small, less than 50 people, and that we are doing it with the aim of raising money for DUK. i have then gone on to say that in that respect, we are looking to keep costs to a minimum, and would they be able to donate the space for us to host this.

in terms of raising money, i don't think this needs to be our big issue (that would be HAVING FUN AND CELEBRATING) but it helps our case of finding somewhere cheap!

i've heard back from Edgbaston CG who want to know more details about what we're after. shall i tell them we would want carb-free catering  i have a few other places i can try that aren't so glam (eg there is a gym in birmingham that will donate a room and some buffet food to charities, i went to an event there last year).

as i say this is just some initial research and i have no intention whatsoever of booking anything or anything like that - just want to see the initial response i get!

shiv x


----------



## shiv (May 6, 2010)

okay, had a reply from the Botanical Gardens. they can offer us free venue hire, so long as we spend ?30pp on food  think i'll just pretend that i didn't get the email!!


----------



## sofaraway (May 6, 2010)

A charity I know of did a ball, and I'm pretty sure there were less than 50 people. They did it at a hotel and then the hotel offered reduced rates on rooms if people booked to stay there. I have no idea of costs involved in this type of thing but might be something just to look into.


----------



## Viki (May 6, 2010)

Would it be open to partners/children too? 

Would help boost the numbers and would be good to meet some of the silent others we hear about


----------



## PhoebeC (May 17, 2010)

Id love to come, could drag my farther in law along too as he has type 2.
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (May 28, 2010)

Any word on this or any form of event in November for this forum's bday knees up??


----------



## ypauly (Jul 11, 2010)

shiv said:


> okay, had a reply from the Botanical Gardens. they can offer us free venue hire, so long as we spend ?30pp on food  think i'll just pretend that i didn't get the email!!



I think you would be better asking at social clubs as they would be happy for the money to go over the bar, so won't be so concerned about venue hire costs. Many also do catering or know how to get it done.

Downside is that most of them arn't very glam, though there are quite a few exceptions.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2010)

Is that ?30 per head or for everyone for food at Birmingham Botanical Gardens? In a similar area, what about Midlands Arts Centre in Canonhill Park (opposite Edgbaston Cricket Ground) or Birmingham University? As well as student union, there are staff venues. Anyone work at Birmingham University or MAC? I guess being November you want an indoors venue? 
Not glamorous, but church halls or friends meeting houses (Quakers) can be OK and good value, combined with external caterers. Just avoid Methodist church halls if you want to drink alcohol - most of my church contacts in Birmingham are Methodist, which a great for most things, but when a Methodist minister I know launched a book, he hired local RC hall, so he could offer wine!


----------

